# In need of some help.



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey gang!

I hope everyone is having a fun summer and anxiously awaiting this fall. I am in search of a little charity/help if possible. The last 18 months in my family has been a really rough go. It seems its our families turn in the refiners fire if you will. From my mothers battle with cancer, to the death of a newborn niece and sadly here recently this past spring we are working our way through the death of my brother (Ryan) who died in an avalanche. My twin brother and I are trying the best we can do to make a connection with Ryan's only son. His name is Connor. He is the same age as my son who is 11. Ryan was a coach on Connors competitive ball team. They took it pretty serious. I enjoy ball just as much as the next guy, however I cant seem to connect with him around ball as that was him and his dad's thing to do. to be honest it seems he is loosing interest in ball. The one area i know i can make something happen is in waterfowling! Connor has expressed a desire to get out in the marsh and give it a go. I am working with his mother to get him all past the hunters ed. and make it real for him. What i am in need of is some help in rounding up some waders, jacket, etc. I have gear for my son, but none for Connor. I'm plenty ok with buying some stuff, but thought i would take a chance to see if any of you had some stuff lying around looking for a new chance at being used! Please feel free to call me or send me a PM if you might have any gear you are willing to pass along. I will post this on a few forms as to see if anyone is able to help out! I thank you in advance for your time and generosity!!!!

God Bless,
Darin Noorda
435-452-1388

a photo or two to share:
Ryan and his son at a ball game last summer.









The last time i had my brother out duck hunting a few years back. Miss ya Ryan!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I have a pair of waders and possibly a coat that my daughter has outgrown. What sizes are you looking for?


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't have any hunting items at the moment because I've got a son that's using them. I think you are north of me a ways but I would be happy to throw out a free duck mount for Connor this fall if it will help him find some excitement and happiness in water fowl hunting.

It's got to be pretty tough on a kid loosing his dad at that age.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

-- Prayers to you as always Noorda family.

Ditto that of what Trulife has offered, ill pony up a bird mount also as it's all i have to offer at this time.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Very nice of you guys to offer your services. I'll be in touch Jeff. Not sure on sizes. He is a small body type.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Stone has 3 pairs, he said he would be happy to donate a pair or two to a fellow waterfowler. I will get a hold of you when I get back in town.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

What size jacket does he wear. My grandson is 12 but big for his age and has some coats and jackets he's outgrown


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

I'm sure I have some hats or a jacket or something. The smallest WM t's or hoodies I have are mens small. If they will fit we can sure get him fixed up. Call me when you get a chance.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Is he looking for his own decoys or just camo gear? I'm getting rid of some stuff and I could shell out 12 of your basic Flambeau floater mallards that are brand new. If you ever want a tag-a-long hunt, I could put him on some swan and possibly a wood duck for his first mount. Or if he wants some DVD's to see the addiction he's getting himself into, I can send them out. I'm in Weber County. Let me know.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Big thanks to those who got a hold of me! I can not express enough my gratitude towards those who stepped up. It appears that this little boy is all geared up.

Thank you again!!!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

chuck harsin said:


> I'm sure I have some hats or a jacket or something. The smallest WM t's or hoodies I have are mens small. If they will fit we can sure get him fixed up. Call me when you get a chance.


Ill give ya a call here soon chuck.



JuniorPre 360 said:


> Is he looking for his own decoys or just camo gear? I'm getting rid of some stuff and I could shell out 12 of your basic Flambeau floater mallards that are brand new. If you ever want a tag-a-long hunt, I could put him on some swan and possibly a wood duck for his first mount. Or if he wants some DVD's to see the addiction he's getting himself into, I can send them out. I'm in Weber County. Let me know.


Junior, thank you kindly for the offer on some decoys. I will defer with those at this point if that is ok. My concern is/was the clothing mostly. the rest of it i have all taken care of. Thank you again for your kind gesture!!!


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey Darin, I think I have my Cabela's brand waterfowl coat that I used when I first started duck hunting laying around somewhere. I think it is a Small or Medium, I'm not sure if that would be too big or not. I'll look for it when I get home. I may have some gloves and things as well! Just have to find it all....


----------

